# Old-style ceiling fixture box for Chandelier?



## dedwax (Dec 18, 2006)

I am trying to install a 50+ year old chandelier. The top of the hang rod has a threaded nipple that reminded me of the old-style ceiling boxes with a direct threaded fitting in the center. I removed several from an older house back when I lived in Boston. Anybody have one kicking around, know if they are still made, or how to adapt the rod to a modern fixture box?


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 18, 2006)

Bring the canopy to a lighting store. They will have everything you need to get set up.


----------

